# flame me.



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i made this thread for everyone to say whats on thier mind. and what they think of me. do not close this thread. i would like to see what people on this board say. im tired of this bs.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

TIRED OF WHAT?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

all this bs in my life. and always being depressed.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

I dont have a problem with you marco :smile:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

well i have a problem with myself.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

marco said:


> well i have a problem with myself.


 WHY?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

what the heck is this about? i am not going to flame you marco, but i will say that people on this board as well as others should be a little nicer about the way they word things. most of the time the flaming is not called for.

Joe


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

cause i cant talk. and its fusterating. and i have no friends and im always depressed staying home in my basement appartment with all these aquariums surrounding me.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

almost jumped off a bridge the other day........


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Go to your doctor and get a prescription, people do that every day and in a couple months you'll feel like a new person.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

prescription for what? i already tried everything. went to my family doctor. saw a speach theripist. they cant do anything.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

marco said:


> almost jumped off a bridge the other day........


 Well you dont want to do that.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

why are you depressed? dude you are 15 years old! don't sweat the small stuff. enjoy the many young girls out there and don't be so upset if you break up with one of them. everyone has hard times in there life. can't let it get you down, focus on the good things and have some fun you little bastard







depression is a bad mind set, do you best to change your thought processes.









Joe


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ok. maybe u guys didnt see where i typed.... I CANT TALK!


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

marco said:


> prescription for what? i already tried everything. went to my family doctor. saw a speach theripist. they cant do anything.


 For the depression.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

If you actually jumped off a freaking bridge and didn't die, I would drive to where you live and kick your ass for doing such a stupid thing. I am sure that you can talk to people. You talk frequently on this board. Apply what you do here to the non-cyber world and you are set. Don't do anything stupid.

Joe


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

my depression comes because i cant talk. cant interact with others. i droped out of school cause people laughed at me.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Like you studder? Or you freeze up and the words won't come out? what exactly do you mean you can't talk to others?

Joe


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Well the medication will help you deal with the depression, that's what it's for. Then you can concentrate on the other areas of your life. It's helped a lot of people.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i stutter to an extent that i cant say the world at all.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

You are young the world now is not the same world you are going to be in when you are an adult. I understand that life can seem cruel right now. But who knows what the future has in store for you?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i remember this time last year. we were doing a novel studdy. and it was my turn to read out loud. i will never forget that moment. if i had a gun in my had i would have shot myself


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i had a friend that stuttered so bad that he couldn't get a word out either, but with practice by the time we were 13 he talked normal. if you work hard at it and don't get all flustered like you are now you will be able to communicate very well with others.

Joe


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Look at studdering John on Howard stern. His studder is what has mad him rich! LOL


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ive ben stuttering since i was 5. its only got worse


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

There was a guy who had a really bad stutter since he could first talk. He couldn't say anything hardly without stuttering. He got made fun of all his life. Anyways, for post secondary studies he went to seminary school (to be a preacher). Ironically enough it's a profession that requires a fair amount of speaking, public speaking at that. While he was studying there was this girl that he really like, one of the prettiest girls on campus. He really wanted to ask her out but was afraid she'd say 'no' because of his condition. So every day for weeks he stood in front of the mirror and practiced saying "Mary, will you go on a date with me?" for hours. One day he finally got up the nerve and with a bunch of his classmates watching he walked up to her. Everyone, including her, expected him to end up saying "Mmmmary, wwwwwillll" and so on. But when he spoke to her he sounded just like any one of them. They got married and he became the head pastor of a large church, but he still has the condition and still practices in front of his mirror every day because he found a way to deal with his condition. He didn't get rid of it, but he learned to control it and still live his life to the fullest.

That is a true story too.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i dont stutter when im by myself and talk out lout to myself.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

marco said:


> i dont stutter when im by myself and talk out lout to myself.


 Form of anxiety maybe? Either way you should think about a prescription for anxiety or depression at least.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

defiane anxiety


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

baby steps marco, take baby steps to reach your goal

use the force


----------



## HisDudeness (Mar 2, 2003)

Yeah man, I had a friend who stuttered really bad, like every word that came out of his mouth. But that didn't stop him, we would make fun of him, being stupid teenagers but he worked at it and now he doesn't stutter at all. It sounds like you're still young, he stuttered until he was like 17. Just don't let kids making fun of you put you down, because they're just kids, just wait school out until college, then it gets alot better, people don't tend to make fun of people because they're different from them. Suicide is definately not the way to go, if you have seriously thought about it I would suggest going to a counselor, not shitty school one, go to one that specializes on suicide. It may be hard at first but you will really be surprised at how much just talking about how you feel to someone can help especially when its a proffesional. Sorry this is so long, it just sounds like you are really distraught about your condition when you shouldn't be.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

All I can do is relate this to sports...The Head coach at the University of Indiana also had a terrible stuttering problem growing up..I saw an interveiw with him and he also had suicidal thoughts..Marco that man now gets PAID to do motivational speeches and also coaches a Division 1 basketball powerhouse.Another guy you may have heard of that overcame a stuttering problem is Michal Jordan,come on Marco if these guys can over come this kind a sh*t and be succsesful at speeches,interveiws,and pep talks surly you can overcome this.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

bud, try not to sweat it. more then likely if people mock you, they are probably only doing that out of habbit, not to be mean to you. say if a person that doesnt normally stutter, does for what ever reason, people around always make fun, it's a habbit to do that, try not to take it personally!

try to get hobbies you can share with others... obviously you like fish... do you know anyone else around that does as well? if you tried talking to someone about fish, do you stutter then too? like at the fish store or something?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I agree with Neoplasia. Get medication first to deal with the mood problems then work on the studder. If you are all down like you are right now, you wont find the motivation to work on it. We have talked about this over messanger man, you gotta work.

I like marco.









Xenon


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

everyone thinks im crazy for haveing a 180gal full of piranhas


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

crazy about piranha

tell them to tuck their head between their legs and kiss their own arse


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

marco said:


> everyone thinks im crazy for haveing a 180gal full of piranhas


 I really think you should talk to your parents about this problem. Everyone on the board is going to give you advice but the only people that can take actions is your parents. I recommend telling them everything and getting medication. Who gives a sh*t what people think about your p's, i mean if its a hobby you enjoy there is no reason to worry about what other people "think"


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Yeah definately speak with your parents...and bout the bridge thing, just think of it this way...it is a permanant solution to a temporary problem. Just try to think of it that way. Hope you parents give you some help.

Mark


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

marco don't be so concerned with what other people think. Once you can overcome being so self conscious and caring so much about what other people think, I'm sure the stuttering will no longer be a factor. It's mind over matter bro.

come on man, you can do it. pretend your piranha are people and practice talking in front of them.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

CHUD said:


> pretend your piranha are people and practice talking in front of them.


 that sounds kind of funny, but it could actually help!


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

let the healing begin Marco. talk to the p's and the stuttering will stop


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I like you bud, don't worry what people think, sometimes people suck. If you can get yourself to beleave in you,you can do anything. I would miss you. dont do anything to hurt yourself, beleave me I've been there and wanted to kill myself and even tried, but later on I learned it was the wrong choice and just giving in is not the answer. you have to fight it and do whatever it takes to get though it. Talk with your parents, go to consualing, do whatever it takes. I am sure you can beat this, its just up to you to try.
hope your alright
MAD


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I can kinda relate to you man, when I had to talk in front of people, like at school I would get so nervous and words would get stuck in my mouth and no matter what I did I couldn't get them out. Other kids laughing at me didn't help neither. But then I decided that I wouldn't care about the other kids and relaxed a lil more and slowly but surely my problems went away.

Im not saying that Im a good speaker, sh*t I cant even type, LOL but I dont sound any different than anyone other. And besides who's gonna be posting up the happy faces if you were to jump. Huh? Talk to family members or any other people that you are comfortable with, this will get you used to talking in front off people, and these are the ones that love you no matter what, so they wont make fun of you. Good Luck!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

your 15, thats a big enuff flame.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

marco buddy when i was in grade seven we had a classmate with a stuttering problem. he could say a few words with out a problem then stutter on the odd one, his face would turn red and he felt bad. as the year went by he stuttered less and less because he was more comfortable with us his friends . by the following year grade eight he had almost complet perfect vocabulary. marco what you have to do is relax and not be so hard on yourself.if medication can help, take it.you are young and have lots of time to lick this. of all the people on this board i talk about you the most at work.you are hilarious and smart and also CANADIAN if i had a little bro i would want him to be just like you.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Get a drink!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

haven't you all stuttered in front of a girl, or are you all playa's?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hey man, dont feel bad, i am mega fucked prb more then you. I am bi-polor depresant and i also have schizophrenia.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

ey, marco. dont sweat it doo. a lot of what people may say about you in here is all jokes. dont take it personal. we mean no harm...so i think i speak for everyone when i say we're sorry if it was misunderstood.
i'm with xenon with the advice. your parents are your best solution. hey, they might have even had a problem similar to yours. never know until you talk to them. and the medication does work. chances are, you'll get prozac or something. my ex used to use it, and he felt great.
my advice: dont let your problems get to you. i know i may not have had a whole lot of life experience, but what i have learned in life, has helped. you cant let the small things bother you. its only going to eat you up inside. take my word for it, things will eventually get better, even if you dont want to believe it yourself, as i often dont. you cant say you dont have friends, because you have this entire board. if we didn't care, we wouldn't have replied. [talking to your p's just might be the help you need. they'll always going to listen, and they cant laugh at you, just maybe give you this devilish grin letting you know its feeding time]

~ I used to be schizophrenic, but we're all okay now







~


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> haven't you all stuttered in front of a girl


 hell yea, and one of my eyes would always twitch. But once I became a pimp it all went away!


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

I feel down to but harming yoyr self is not the answer man, I have been there, I OD on 42 pills mostly pain killers and all most died and got locked up in a phyico ward it is not worth it, even now I think some crazy sh*t but you have to look at it and say what dont hurt you will make you stronger. Things are bad now they wont be like that forever something will go your way and you are not going to help the problem just sitting there all depressed over it.

REMEMBER WHAT I SAID BECAUSE I SAID IT.

GOOD LUCK MAN


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > haven't you all stuttered in front of a girl
> ...


 i wanna become a pimp...i've only graduated to the playa level...lets see....who can teach me to become a pimp? a female pimp NOT a male pimp!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

pimp? pimps are jerks


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> pimp? pimps are jerks


 but they get the women







in a degrading manner


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

v and they get jail, then jail gets a ass pounding. want that?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i want a nice quarterpounder with cheese and some fries and an orange juice


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

you will get a quarterpounder in the ass.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

bobme said:


> you will get a quarterpounder in the ass.


 Hey now man You always talking like that whats the deal, Are you a *** or what. I am begining to think you are. Dont take it personal Im not trying to judge your man hood, if you are not good for you. I need to no whats the deal?

f*cking flamers(not refuring to you bob)


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > you will get a quarterpounder in the ass.
> ...


 no, im just saying ive knowen people who been to jail. And lets not say its a good thing.
and maybe im gay, maybe im not.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

bobme said:


> JEARBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > bobme said:
> ...


 Okay your not gay but you have to be getting tired of it, why dont you say im not gay and thats the God dam bottom line.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ive said it many times, look around


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

bobme said:


> and maybe im gay, maybe im not.


 yeah but you say things like that, But never mind it is none of my God Dam business.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I like to play with people.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Marco, keep your head up, eh?

There's always a solution to a problem, and I agree with Xenon when he told you to talk to your parents: they're the ones that can help you best. They're the ones closest to you, and they're the ones that can help you finding a way to deal with this.
And another thing you could do is looking for other people that have similar problems on the internet: you can lsiten to what others have done, what they did to solve the problem and share your own experiences. I know this sounds a bit Oprah, but talking with other people in a similar situation about a problem is often very helpful, because you start realising your not the only one with this problem, and that others have dealt with it succesfully. It could help you out to put things more in perspective...

*And to some other members I'd like to say this: the Lounge is a place to bullshiz around, but it seems like Marco has a serious problem that really bothers him. I guess it took him quite some guts to post his problem on a public message board, so show him some respect and take your horsing around to another thread.
Having fun is cool, but please do it where it's appropriate!*


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

hey marco, wassup, just want to see how you are....i'll PM my question to you since this is more of a personal matter and i don't want you broadcasting EVERYTHING to the world


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Hey Marco, keep your head up, eh?
> 
> There's always a solution to a problem, and I agree with Xenon when he told you to talk to your parents: they're the ones that can help you best. They're the ones closest to you, and they're the ones that can help you finding a way to deal with this.
> And another thing you could do is looking for other people that have similar problems on the internet: you can lsiten to what others have done, what they did to solve the problem and share your own experiences. I know this sounds a bit Oprah, but talking with other people in a similar situation about a problem is often very helpful, because you start realising your not the only one with this problem, and that others have dealt with it succesfully. It could help you out to put things more in perspective...
> ...


 I dont blive that, my parints are dumb asses and didnt care. SO i had to do it on my own, i tryed killing my self over 20 times, i keep failing.
but oh well, some times, your parants are dumb or numb to the fact.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

bobme said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Marco, keep your head up, eh?
> ...


 I think the bottom line is that people should take their psychological problems some other place than a fish board. I hope it all works out for you Marco, follow the advice on this thread and get some help from your parents and hopefully some doctors.

Closed.


----------

